# Grilling For Dinner



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Have the in-laws for dinner, so I'm grilling a bunch of thighs for dinner.

*Rub*
Equal parts Cajun Spice mix, Smoked Paprika, Garlic Herb mix, Onion powder
Coat in EVOO and mix that rub around





Man I love the sight and smell of a grill/smoker fired up and some serious cooking going down.




For a side I made some Dirty Rice.
Granted its a mild version to fit the timid palates joining us tonight, but it still is pretty good.

*Dirty Rice*
Approx 1C each Onion, Bell pepper and Cellery
3 cloves of garlic minced
1T salt
1# rice
1# chicken livers rolled in cajun spiced flour and fried hard in EVOO, chop into bite size pieces
Sautee veggies in EVOO, add rice and sautee till golden brown
Add 4C chicken broth (or water) and the salt
Bring to boil and lower to a simmer, simmer for 25min or done


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good brother !


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

*Dirty Rice*





*Money shot*


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Looking good, brother!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I can tackle any carpentry project's you have around the house and I clean up after myself. So what do ya say? I Will only charge a plate at every meal, lol


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

jaster said:


> I can tackle any carpentry project's you have around the house and I clean up after myself. So what do ya say? I Will only charge a plate at every meal, lol


If you do masonry, we can feed you like a King.
I'm thinking outdoor kitchen, with fire/BBQ pit, built in natural gas grill & smoker, and with a sink plumbed in.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Dude, your cooking is awesome!:notworthy:


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

RMS said:


> Dude, your cooking is awesome!:notworthy:


Thanks for the compliment, appreciate it.
A mans gotta eat :yes:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Top Shelf eats, right there!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

That ain't a dog -- it's my stomach growlin'
God dang that looks good!!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

thighs are my favorite part of a yardbird.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Homerun! I'd say it might be your cook to date! But I have been staring at your apple dumpling pic for the last 5 mins drooling all over my ipad! Well done!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Halo,
get ready to see some good smokes, as I bought myself a real smoker.
No, its not a Lang, or a Shirley, or any of the high dollar smokers.
Its a cheap gas Camp Chef Smoke Vault 24"... Don't snicker.
Seasoned it today, planning a brisket for its first cook.

I'm hooking it, and my CharBroil grill up to the natural gas on the house and building myself an outdoor kitchen.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> Halo,
> get ready to see some good smokes, as I bought myself a real smoker.
> No, its not a Lang, or a Shirley, or any of the high dollar smokers.
> Its a cheap gas Camp Chef Smoke Vault 24"... Don't snicker.
> ...


i can't wait to see what comes out of that smoker! Your gonna wish you had got one earlier!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

From the looks of that cooking, i would say that your in-laws were happy people.


----------

